# choosing tankmates for Electric Yellow Labs



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

I have 9 young Electric Yellow Labs in a 55 gal tank what other type would go well with them that shouldnt cross breed ?
Judyu


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

If you are going with all Mbuna, they can all cross breed, but, I have a 75 gallon "community" tank with 4 Red Zebra, 5 Yellow Labs and 4 Kenyi, one male of each species and the rest females; they have yet to cross breed. My experience has been that they prefer to breed with their own species if possible, but, as I stated before, all Mbuna can cross breed. You could put a few male peacocks in with them as long as you don't put in any duplicates or look-a-likes; Labs are more tolerant, less aggressive than most other Mbuna.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you very much i can try the male peacocks ,your tank sound nice 
Judy


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

i mean your tank sounds nice i like all the fish you have. 
Judy


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Rusty cichlids are also a good choice. I have some in with my yellow labs and they pretty much ignore each other.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you ,thats good to know maybe i can find check into them.
Judy


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I've kept C. moorii (Blue Dolphins) with Yellow Labs and I think the contrast is nice. At some point though, you will need to upgrade to a 75-90 gallon.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

I like to blue dolphin cichlids too they are beautiful fish and for the information
Judy


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Let's see, my community tank has 4 different breeds
Taiwanee reef 
Yellow labs
Blue acei
Ruby reds

Been like this for some time it's a nice color selection and no cross breeding.


----------

